# Can tea trea oil go bad?



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

I just found a old bottle of tea tree oil. It's JASON brand, but has expiration date of 2002!







Opps!

The small bottle is like 55% full, smells fine, is in a dark brown bottle protected from sun light but has been subjected to a variety of temp changes.

Would you use it? Does it go bad?


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

It's fine. If it smells fine and has been in an amber bottle it's okay. They have to put exp. dates on their b/c of FDA regs. I think. Oils generally don't go bad if properly stored.


----------

